# Can I cut out and move queen cell?



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

I did a couple of splits earlier this week. When I checked today one has not made any queen cells and the other made over a dozen. They are on plastic foundation - see photo. What's the chance of being able to successfully take QCs off this foundation and move them to the hive without any CQs? Or would I be better off just to add another frame of eggs & larvae to give them another chance?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I would give them another frame. The QCs you got aren't going anywhere for a week. If they do not start new cells, then worry about moving.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I’ve tried, no luck. You could try cutting through the plastic all around a cell with a zip or other saw. They’ll fix the hole
Nothing ventured.....


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This is where natural comb/wax foundations rule.
Cut a comb square with QC in it all way through and get it out.
Paste into the target comb as needed.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

Are you sure you don't have the queen in the split with no q cells


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, a virgin at the split would be a possibility.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

beefarmer said:


> Are you sure you don't have the queen in the split with no q cells


I was pretty sure I didn't have the queen in the split and today when I checked again I did not find the queen in the split. I also checked the hive that the split came from and did find the queen there. 

I added another frame with larvae, eggs and capped brood to the colony without QC. I then checked the other split that already had a dozen or so QCs and found a total of 15 capped QCs on one frame. I also found another frame with 3 capped QCs that I must have missed when I checked a couple days ago. So I took that frame with 3 QCs and also moved it to the other split. Now both have QCs. 

Should I do anything with the 15 QCs on one frame? Pinch some, leave them alone, let the bees sort it out? I'd still like to remove some of them and start a few nucs but I'm afraid I'll destroy the cells trying to scrape them off the plastic foundation. I'm thinking snl's suggestion of using a zip saw and cut through the plastic foundation around the QC might be the only way to get it done. If anybody has any tricks to remove the QCs from plastic foundation I would like to hear about it.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

why not just put a few push in cages around the cells?
move the virgins to nucs after the have emerged


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

QCs from cap to just before hatch are vibration sensitve. Hard to time when you are not sure of the exact age. Still say a queen introduction cage hard against the plastic is your best bet.


----------

